# Hayes, Bogans future Rockets?



## cteddo (Mar 8, 2006)

I would love to hear others opiions concerning Chuck and Keith's future with the Rockets. Will they be solid players or will they land elsewhere? Personally I feel wherever they play each will contribute, and start, they both bring desire, confidence and leadership. ( take a look at KU W/O Hayes)


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Im starting to love the bogans pick up. :clap: 

Hayes i just wish HE GOT MORE MINNUTES :curse:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I don't think JVG likes Chuck very much. That's the only thing I can come up with for him to limit his minutes so much. I am betting that he doesn't keep him for next year (unless an unforeseen disaster occurs and JVG is FORCED to play him more often - in which case he would realize that CH's good games are not flukes) I would love for both he and Bogans to stay in Houston... it would be fun to see them grow together at this level with this team. I seriously think that Chuck and Yao together can really make some heads turn if they were to be played together more often. They could totally dominate inside. Which would make even more opportunities for Keith on the outside... because of the pass back out from the posts for set threes.

I will just keep my fingers crossed


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

I don't get how JVG can love Bowen and hate Hayes. Hayes hustles hard and gets those abnormal rebounds, and he's 100x better than bowen.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> I don't get how JVG can love Bowen and hate Hayes. Hayes hustles hard and gets those abnormal rebounds, and he's 100x better than bowen.


thats EXACTLY what i was thinking. I just does not make any sense...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Pasha The Great said:


> I don't get how JVG can love Bowen and hate Hayes.


Houston version of Brokeback Mountain :wink:


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

But Hayes and Bogans will be apart of the future of this team.. the rockets need these young developing talent on their team for when tmac is gone we will have enough talented players to make up for his loss.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> thats EXACTLY what i was thinking. I just does not make any sense...


Well we all know that Bowen wouldn't play in rotation on any other team in league cuz he throws up airballs from 5feet? Yeah he hustles and i have nothing against him, but he's not the 'secret weapon' Gumby thinks he is. If anyone ever wonders why i dislike/disrespect Jeff that is why. He doesnt put the best players out there (together) consistently, nobody can get a rhythm? 
Props to Lu Head for coming in cold in the 3rd after Wes had just not done anything, and he played well. Jeff has to remember Chuck/Lu/Bogans are basically all rookies. Bogans hasn't had the minutes to really get set anywhere he played. Now we see the dude can flat out ball, his all-around game is very solid, he runs the floor and tends to close out on the per. well. I like his 'tude', his grit, it seems to be contagious. Much like Chucks' rebounding, and cutting to the basket. I've noticed all 3 of these guys do that more than anyone else. When their men leave to dbl Yao/Tracy in the post, they go to the hoop. 
Let's keep them together w/ our core guys and let the team grow. You will never know what you've got until you really let em play together awhile. That's how you generally get 'good chemistry'. I think Bowen, Dke, Wes, are all great people, but please do not give them any extensions on their contracts. I dunno how much longer Wes has on his prolly 2 more years (this one, next) We must get younger faster smarter w/ the bench guys we've got. Yao/Mac need some consistency w/ teammates, no more additions unless its a great one.


----------



## cteddo (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks for the thougts, imho if coach VG doesnt play his developing players, how will they develope? It's not like we have a team like the Pistons, or the old Lakers, loaded 9 deep. The Rockets better players are often injured, the guards are very erratic shooting the 3 and are not physical. The forwards are not of the dominate variety, one that plays well occationally and one, coach will play even if he looks as if he is disoriented. coach is so forgiving to some and not to others, bottom line if the Rockets want a future team that competes for a division and competes well in the playoffs, we better get Bogans signed and play him, sign Hayes, show him some confidence and play him, as well as Luther. These guys will be solid NBA players, why not here?


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

i don't know if jvg 'loves' bowen... he's not been getting many minutes lately, and he gives chuck more minutes than him, rite? we were forced to use him last season, ofcourse jvg's gonna heap praises on him, he's not gonna come out and say 'yeh we know he's a scrub but he's all we have so we gotta play him'...

chuck's a good role player, but JHo is a reliable starter, and Stro is finally showing signs of life, he's more active, and in the past few games he's shown some hustle, along with alot of highlight dunks, putbacks and rejections... so chuck's gotta find it tough to find minutes, he just has to make do, jvg can't give him more playing time even if he wanted to...

bogans is the most crucial player at the moment. he's playing behind tmac, but with his injury cloud he may be asked to produce big-time, like he did against the pacers, playing nearly the entire second half... he's fast, can finish, play D, has range out to 3 point land, and can make clutch free throws(!), he's proven his worth...

head's been in a bit of a slump, but he stepped up yesterday... once he pushes past the wall he'll become a nice player...


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

TracywtFacy said:


> i don't know if jvg 'loves' bowen... he's not been getting many minutes lately, and he gives chuck more minutes than him, rite? we were forced to use him last season, ofcourse jvg's gonna heap praises on him, he's not gonna come out and say 'yeh we know he's a scrub but he's all we have so we gotta play him'...


I would say they have been getting about the same lately... which is very little. Though JVG seems to let Bowen off the bench faster than CH.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Chuck Hayes 
Position: F 
Height: 6-6 Weight: 242 

2005-06 Statistics 
PPG 3.9 
RPG 4.5 
APG .4 
SPG .56 
BPG .36 
FG% .534 
FT% .714 
3P% .000 
MPG 13.3 

VS. 

Ryan Bowen 
Position: F 
Height: 6-9 Weight: 220 

2005-06 Statistics 
PPG 1.4 
RPG 1.5 
APG .4 
SPG .38 
BPG .11 
FG% .286 
FT% .786 
3P% .143 
MPG 10.6 


Now.. rationalize to me why Bowen is getting more playing time than Chuck in recent games?? The only thing that Bowen has higher stats on is 3 pt fg % (which Chuck has only taken what one 3 pt shot?) and ft % (which is a tiny margin)

I know I know.. I am a whiner.. but I really want him to play more minutes. He can be helpful!!

Edit: 

okay.. after careful investigation... I have decided not to whine about Bowen anymore... he isn't getting as many minutes as I thought in the recent games... 

Bowen's Minutes in the last 10 games - 5:38, 0:25, 0:19, 0:43, 0:13, 0:00, 9:39, 0:00, 0:22, 0:00
Hayes's minutes in the last 10 games - 1:30, 1:56, 1:11, 5:15, 4:20, 14:24, 3:35, 10:56, 8:53, 13:14

Consider me chastised!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

anyoe know what hayes post passing looks like?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> anyoe know what hayes post passing looks like?


His first three years at UK he and Erik Daniels had it down to an art. One would be up one down and it was fun to watch. Mostly Chuck did the passing and Erik did the moves to the basket, but Erik was a little better at the jump shot so he spent a bit of time on the outside too... so that Chuck could post up inside. Hayes also did well on the inside-out with Patrick Sparks and Joe Crawford last season.

Edit: I don't know how he will do on the NBA level, though he did get a couple of assists when he was getting some minutes while everyone was injured... and can I just say... Pimped.. I love your icon!! I nearly burst out laughing at the office and people are looking at me funny as I stifle my snorts of amusement!


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Hayes is nasty, he reminds me of Shawn Marion without the scoring threat.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Hayes will stay, but Bogans will leave


----------

